# Atl Hawks



## Duff (Jan 7, 2015)

If you like basketball, check them out. They are flat out dominating right now. I'm not a big fan of nba basketball, but they are fun to watch. Much like ncaa bball 

Got to get down and watch them one night!


----------



## GAGE (Jan 7, 2015)

My family and I are big fans, and the Hawks are on fire!

GO HAWKS!!!


----------



## Gamecock (Jan 7, 2015)

We went about a month ago.....who knew ATL had a basketball team again?!

On a serious note, its good to see a team that plays unselfish, team basketball. Its a beautiful thing. I haven't watched NBA in 20 years and I've watch 3-4 full Hawks games this year! Go Hawks!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 7, 2015)

Before tonight's game I heard on the dinner time local metro Atlanta TV sports news since Thankgiving the Hawks have a 19-2 win-loss record which makes it now 20-wins after the great win tonight. Congrats to those big birds of prey.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jan 8, 2015)

Looking good- love the ball movement


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 8, 2015)

Gotta love this team even if you're not a big NBA guy. At this point I think they can beat anybody from the east or west. Coach Bud has made them the Spurs east and Danny Ferry gets credit for assembling the talent. GO HAWKS!


----------



## Lee (Jan 8, 2015)

When the Atlanta Spirit messed up the Thrashers and moved them out of town I vowed they would not get any of my money. It's getting hard now. They are a fun team to watch! Maybe they will sell the team quickly so I can buy some tix and get the Hawks gear out of the closet.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 8, 2015)

Lee said:


> When the Atlanta Spirit messed up the Thrashers and moved them out of town I vowed they would not get any of my money. It's getting hard now. They are a fun team to watch! Maybe they will sell the team quickly so I can buy some tix and get the Hawks gear out of the closet.



You're really boycotting over a hockey team?


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 8, 2015)

Lee said:


> When the Atlanta Spirit messed up the Thrashers and moved them out of town I vowed they would not get any of my money. It's getting hard now. They are a fun team to watch! Maybe they will sell the team quickly so I can buy some tix and get the Hawks gear out of the closet.


 

The sale is done - break out the Hawks duds.


----------



## Dub (Jan 8, 2015)

They have the second best record in the NBA so far this season.

Impressive performance.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 8, 2015)

Typical team from GA = impressive or good regular season, followed by a first or second round elimination from playoffs.....be it baseball, football, basketball....take your pick.


----------



## Duff (Jan 19, 2015)

12 wins in a row. 26 of the last 28. Most wins in the NBA. Better check them out


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice seeing 'em adding to their winning momentum in the 1st half of the season. 



http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=400578894

Kyle Korver drains 7 3-pointers, leads Hawks to 12th win in row

January 17, 2015


NBA Rank

W-L	26-2	Best

Def. eff.	 96.3	 1st

Ast. pct.	 70%	 1st

Opp. FG pct.	 42.4	1st

-- ESPN Stats & Information


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 19, 2015)

It's a trap!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 19, 2015)

*13th Straight Win, Only 1 Short of Team Record*

Yes Sir, Hawks win another consecutive victory. 



http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=400578905

Hawks win 13th straight, one shy of tying team record

January 19, 2015


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 19, 2015)

I've been a fan for 40 years. I'm really liking this team.


----------



## Flash (Jan 19, 2015)

They are something to watch. Teague has really put his game at another level.  Don't seem to have a bad apple in the bunch.


----------



## injun joe (Jan 20, 2015)

Funny. I don't hear anybody dissing Danny Ferry  now.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 20, 2015)

Guys I've been in Atlanta since '83 and too many times I seen promise from a Atlanta sports team only to have my heart broke by a dismal finish. I'm not jumping on the bandwagon yet. But I will say Coach Bud is the real deal and without the superstar the radio sports talk guys said we had to have.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 20, 2015)

While bouncing around trying to catch the local metro Atlanta TV sports & weather updates around dinner time, CBS Atlanta news reported that now Vegas odds are for the Atlanta Hawks to win it all this season.  Sure does seem early at only halfway through the season to have sports news reports like that, but I'm not complaining about hearing the good optimistic news & expectations.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 20, 2015)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> While bouncing around trying to catch the local metro Atlanta TV sports & weather updates around dinner time, CBS Atlanta news reported that now Vegas odds are for the Atlanta Hawks to win it all this season.  Sure does seem early at only halfway through the season to have sports news reports like that, but I'm not complaining about hearing the good optimistic news & expectations.



It all depends on how you play in April and May - can they sustain this level of play? I dunno.


----------



## Duff (Jan 20, 2015)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> While bouncing around trying to catch the local metro Atlanta TV sports & weather updates around dinner time, CBS Atlanta news reported that now Vegas odds are for the Atlanta Hawks to win it all this season.  Sure does seem early at only halfway through the season to have sports news reports like that, but I'm not complaining about hearing the good optimistic news & expectations.



Last Week I heard cavs and bulls 5 to 1 and the hawks were 12 to 1. I've tried to find someone in Vegas but no luck. I'd take that all day


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 21, 2015)

Good having 'em tie their 21-year team record with collecting the 14th consecutive win tonight.  Hope the Hawks set a new team record by getting their 15th win on Friday night. 



http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=400578920

*Korver dunks, Hawks win 14th in a row, 110-91 over Pacers*

January 21, 2015

"improved the Hawks' conference-leading record to a stunning 35-8" 

"Hawks romped to their 28th victory in the last 30 games" 

"Hawks tied the record for consecutive wins set during the 1993-94 season, when they finished with the best record in the East"


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jan 22, 2015)

Those guys are really playing well together. They were rolling last night. Really fun to watch


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 23, 2015)

*New Team Record 15 Consecutive Wins!*

OMG!  Congrats on a rocking record breaking win for the Hawks tonight against another good team with Durant.  Wish I could've seen it on public OTA antenna TV.  



http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=400578934

*East-leading Hawks beat OKC, win for 29th time in last 31 games*

January 23, 2015

"Atlanta Hawks eclipsed the franchise record with their *15th straight victory*" 


Thunder 93
(22-21, 10-14 away)

Hawks 103
(36-8, 19-3 home)


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 23, 2015)

Win, win, win............


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2015)

They are just waiting on me to watch them play on TV.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 23, 2015)

15 is a good number




Rtr


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 24, 2015)

They're for real. Nobody can stop them. Great win last night. The Hawks had that Thunder yelling at each other.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 25, 2015)

*16 Wins in a Row*

Good having the Hawks continue the winning momentum.



http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=400578953

*Paul Millsap, Al Horford lead Hawks to 16th straight win*

January 25, 2015

"victory over the Minnesota Timberwolves on Sunday night, extending the Hawks' *franchise record* with their *16th straight win*" 

"Hawks won for the *30th time in 32 games*" 

"Hawks: Host Brooklyn (18-26, 10-12 away) on Wednesday." 


Timberwolves 100
(7-36, 4-18 away)

Hawks 112
(37-8, 20-3 home)


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 26, 2015)

drhunter1 said:


> They're for real. Nobody can stop them. Great win last night. The Hawks had that Thunder yelling at each other.



Only team i can see coming close to beating the Hawks in the playoffs are the Bulls(or the Cavs if they can start to get it together). These guys are legit. They have beaten some VERY good teams during this stretch. Memphis, LAC(twice), Portland, Washington, Chicago(twice), Houston, Dallas. I mean, they haven't been beating up on bums. They have been solidly beating down the majority of the playoff contenders.

If you guys aren't watching them, you are missing out.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks like the Hawks are competing against an ex-teammate, Joe Johnson, tonight.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 28, 2015)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looks like the Hawks are competing against an ex-teammate, Joe Johnson, tonight.



I hate it for him.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 28, 2015)

*17 Wins in a Row*

Congrats to the Hawks as their winning streak continues. 

Wish I could watch the game on public OTA antenna TV instead of on the live online web scoreboards.  Hope any folks who watched it will post more.

Going to be a tougher game on Friday against Portland.



http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=400578975

*Paul Millsap leads Hawks to franchise-best 17th straight win*

January 28, 2015

"Hawks stretched their franchise-record winning streak to 17 games" 

"won 31 of 33" 

"Atlanta has built a double-digit lead in every game during its winning streak, and improved to 33-1 this season when up by at least 10 points." 

"Hawks have already matched their win total for all of last season" 

"Atlanta: Host the Portland Trailblazers (32-14, 12-9 away) on Friday night" 



Nets 102
(18-27, 10-13 away)

Hawks 113
(38-8, 21-3 home)


----------



## Duff (Jan 29, 2015)

They are crazy good. 

Danny Ferry got kicked to the curb, but he deserves a ton of credit. He built this team. Coach included.


----------



## Duff (Jan 29, 2015)

17 striaght

31 of 33

7 games up in the East

Same amount of wins as last year.....before the all star break

Most wins in the NBA.........

Click on the headlines and read:

Kobe has surgery...out 9 months
Cavs win 8th in a row
Bla bla bla bla


No respect, no respect. But thats ok


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 29, 2015)

They seemed a little off their game last night and still coasted. I'm hoping the new ownership retains Ferry and don't cow down to the Sharpton's of the world. GO HAWKS!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 29, 2015)

I haven't really followed the Hawks since Dominique but I have watched the last few I never heard of most of them but they sure look good.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm hoping the new ownership retains Ferry and don't cow down to the Sharpton's of the world. GO HAWKS![/QUOTE]

That's what I'm worried about. If he doesn't come back, at least he got rid of Marvin Williams, Joe Johnson, Josh Smith    and hired  coach Bud and signed  Paul Millsap and Kyle Korver.


----------



## Duff (Jan 29, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> They seemed a little off their game last night and still coasted. I'm hoping the new ownership retains Ferry and don't cow down to the Sharpton's of the world. GO HAWKS!



Agreed!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 29, 2015)

Looks like we have more good news about Hawks players making it to the All-Stars.



http://www.nba.com/hawks/horford-millsap-teague-eastern-conference-all-stars

*Al Horford, Paul Millsap and Jeff Teague Named Eastern Conference All-Stars*

Three Hawks Selected For First Time Since 1980

Posted: Jan 29, 2015


"ATLANTA -- Al Horford, Paul Millsap and Jeff Teague have been selected by the Eastern Conference coaches to the All-Star team, and will compete in the 2015 All-Star game on Sunday, Feb. 15 at Madison Square Garden in New York."


----------



## riprap (Jan 30, 2015)

Headed to my first Hawks game tomorrow night. If they can keep the streak alive with me in attendance I know they are good.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jan 30, 2015)

Heck of a game tonight


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 30, 2015)

Crank it to 18 baby - beat a good team tonight in Portland and played just so-so.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 30, 2015)

Without Carroll, or Sefolosha on defense, Portland gave than all they could handle tonight. Great job Scott, and Bazemore for stepping up! GO HAWKS!!!


----------



## Duff (Jan 30, 2015)

Great win against a very good team!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 30, 2015)

Duff said:


> Great win against a very good team!



Whoa, whatta close win. Thank God for a great 4th Qtr. by the Hawks.  Now they've won 32 of 34.

If Atlanta keeps playing this good, they may make it to public OTA antenna TV so I can watch 'em finally.



http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=400578989

*Six Hawks score in double figures; Win vs. Blazers ups streak to 18* 

January 30, 2015


"Hawks are the *fifth team in NBA history* to win at least 18 straight before the All-Star break. *Three of the four* previous teams *won the NBA championship*." 

"Hawks: Host Philadelphia on Saturday." 


Trail Blazers 99
(32-15, 12-10 away)

Hawks 105
(39-8, 22-3 home)


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 31, 2015)

19 in a row.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 31, 2015)

Ouch, too close for comfort.  Weak 3rd Qtr. almost lost it for the Hawks.  Congrats on the 19th straight win & winning 33 of 35.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 1, 2015)

Not pretty at all, but we will take it. GO HAWKS!!


----------



## riprap (Feb 1, 2015)

I almost did it.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 2, 2015)

The Pelicans are giving the Hawks way more than they can stand tonight, and I am afraid the streak will end at 19. Oh well, let's get another one started, bring on the Wizards!


----------



## Duff (Feb 2, 2015)

It Had to end sometime. Go Hawks!!


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 2, 2015)

Well carp - hope they rebound (pun ) against WA. Amazing streak but nutin' really maters til the playoffs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 2, 2015)

Major bummers. Slower 1st half for the Hawks than usual & got beat by 10 in the 1st Qtr.  

Sure was fun while it lasted for Atlanta.  They had a great streak of wins.  Won't be long before their winning momentum picks back up again.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 4, 2015)

Not pretty, but we are back in the win column! They have a lot of work to do with the Warriors coming in Friday with  number 1 East against number 1 West, it should be a burner! GO HAWKS!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 4, 2015)

GAGE said:


> Not pretty, but we are back in the win column! They have a lot of work to do with the Warriors coming in Friday with  number 1 East against number 1 West, it should be a burner! GO HAWKS!!



You're right about Friday's game going to be one of the best matchups & toughest of the season so far as both #1 teams in each E/W conference meet, but glad it's on Atlanta's home turf. 

Watching the live NBA scoreboard, despite the weak 3rd Qtr. which the Hawks lost by 10, looks like Atlanta had strong 1st, 2nd, & 4th quarters to get the win.  

Hawks may have the most total wins in the NBA, they are going to have to bring their better "A" game Friday to beat Golden State who has the highest NBA winning percentage.  Having no losses in January should continue giving Atlanta confidence & glad they are back to winning.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 6, 2015)

Hearing radio news reports of tonight Hawks vs. Warriors game ticket prices are all jacked up going for as high as $1,700.  Also saying this game could be a preview of this season's NBA Finals.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 6, 2015)

As long as all the Hawks play lights out, it should be a game for the ages!  At least I hope so.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 6, 2015)

*5 Starting Players of the Month & 17 Straight Wins (No Losses) in January 2015*

Atlanta Hawks make more history for the record books . . . 

What a great rocking record month of January!



http://www.nba.com/hawks/hawks-starting-five-share-eastern-conference-player-month-honors

*Hawks Starting Five Share Kia Eastern Conference Player of the Month Honors*

Carroll, Horford, Korver, Millsap and Teague Honored for *Historic 17-0 January*

Posted: Feb 04, 2015







AND


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/12283099/all-5-atlanta-hawks-starters-named-players-month-january

*All 5 Hawks starters honored by NBA*

February 5, 2015

"ATLANTA -- The Hawks were rewarded for the *first 17-0 month in NBA history* with another first on Wednesday -- *all five starters* were selected Eastern Conference *players of the month for January*." 


AND



http://www.foxsports.com/nba/story/...nce-player-of-month-award-17-0-january-020415

*Hawks make more history as all five starters named player of the month*

"Atlanta Hawks made history in January, becoming the *first team to ever go 17-0 in a calendar month*" 

"*All five members of the Hawks' starting lineup* were selected Eastern Conference *players of the month* for January, the *first time in league history five teammates shared the award*." 

"*Atlanta head coach Mike Budenholzer* getting Eastern Conference *Coach of the Month* on Monday, the *second consecutive month* he took home the award" 







AND



http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...amed-nba-january-players-of-the-month-in-east

*Entire Atlanta Hawks Starting 5 Named NBA January Players of the Month in East*

Feb 4, 2015

"*first team in league history to go 17-0 over the course of a month*"


----------



## GAGE (Feb 6, 2015)

LET'S GO HAWKS!!!


----------



## GAGE (Feb 6, 2015)

We need to get our shooting% up, but it has been a good game so far.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 6, 2015)

From the online live web scoreboard, looks like a good close game tied at halftime.  Wish I had access to TSOH or SPPO tv channel to watch it.


----------



## tcward (Feb 6, 2015)

Man what a game tonight! Way unlike most of that boring Pro trash! Like a college game!


----------



## GAGE (Feb 6, 2015)

Let's go hawks!!!


----------



## tcward (Feb 6, 2015)

This game may be in the 120's when it's over!


----------



## riprap (Feb 6, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## GAGE (Feb 6, 2015)

Keep up the pace HAWKS, you are on fire!!!


----------



## riprap (Feb 6, 2015)

Boom!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 6, 2015)

Congrats to the Hawks on a good close win.  Must've been a fine barn burner to watch. 7 Hawks in double figures & an 8th player close with 9-pts.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 6, 2015)

You have to believe!! Awesome game tonight, congrats and GO HAWKS!! Bring on the Grizzlies


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

No doubt who the best team in the NBA is now . Bring on the Cavaliers!


----------



## Big7 (Feb 6, 2015)

They are JUST LIKE the fail-coons..

Few good seasons then choke.

Was it in 90's Braves had a championship?

After that they continuously CHOKE!

Same with the dawgs. (Mark will be gone soon)

Tech is the only hope a Ga. team has...


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Big7 said:


> They are JUST LIKE the fail-coons..
> 
> Few good seasons then choke.
> 
> ...



Heaven help us.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 7, 2015)

Big7 said:


> They are JUST LIKE the fail-coons..
> 
> Few good seasons then choke.
> 
> ...



Someone help this man, he has clearly fallen and bumped his head.........Hawks put on a show in the second half last night!!!


----------



## GAGE (Feb 7, 2015)

Big7 said:


> They are JUST LIKE the fail-coons..
> 
> Few good seasons then choke.
> 
> ...



Debbie Downer


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

Saw in the AJV that they were considering brining Ray Allen on board. I think that would be a mistake.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 7, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Someone help this man, he has clearly fallen and bumped his head.........Hawks put on a show in the second half last night!!!



I didn't say they weren't doing good right now.

They, just like all the other ATL teams, Georgia 
teams too.., for that matter, do good for a while and
then CHOKE.

Some of the high screwl teams consistently win
championships. That doesn't generate much income
to build new Phillips and retractable roof domes 
do they?

Lets not forget the Thrashers. Had to be sold.
"Hockey" is a yankee game.
IT WILL NEVER FLY HERE. NOBODY CARES!

I'm as loyal to ATL and Georgia teams in general as 
the next guy and support, especially the Falcons,
even when they aren't doing good.
When they are, they get to playoffs AND CHOKE!

I'm really not into baseball. I do tune in when the Braves
make it to the playoffs.. They win a few..
AND CHOKE.


----------



## injun joe (Feb 7, 2015)

Big7 said:


> I didn't say they weren't doing good right now.
> 
> They, just like all the other ATL teams, Georgia
> teams too.., for that matter, do good for a while and
> ...



Uhhhhh, this is a basketball thread.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 7, 2015)

injun joe said:


> Uhhhhh, this is a basketball thread.



So.. They are still going to CHOKE.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 8, 2015)

Credit to Memphis, but the Hawks where not on their game tonight. Oh well, bring on the wolves.


----------



## huntersluck (Feb 8, 2015)

2 and 2 in the last 4 here we go the choke may be starting. I actually like the way they have been playing but they need to add a good defensive big.


----------



## injun joe (Feb 9, 2015)

Big7 said:


> So.. They are still going to CHOKE.



29 NBA teams are going to choke this year, if that's your definition.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 9, 2015)

huntersluck said:


> I actually like the way they have been playing but they need to add a good defensive big.



They have one in Sefolosha, but he is hurt.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 9, 2015)

Basketball seasons, like other sports, can be expected to be filled with multiple peaks & valleys, or highs & lows of each.  Despite Debbie Downers & Negative Nancies that will come & go on the forum, I expect more high times coming for the Atlanta Hawks throughout the rest of the season.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 9, 2015)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Basketball seasons, like other sports, can be expected to be filled with multiple peaks & valleys, or highs & lows of each.  Despite Debbie Downers & Negative Nancies that will come & go on the forum, I expect more high times coming for the Atlanta Hawks throughout the rest of the season.



Can't blame the pessimist - this is Atlanta. Hawks are for real though. Let's hope they keep it up in May and June.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 9, 2015)

The Hawks are back in the win column, bring on the Celtics!  GO HAWKS!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 9, 2015)

With Atlanta's game yesterday, I was not expecting back to back games today when usually it's a rest day after a game so hate I missed tracking the NBA web scoreboards tonight. Just saw the local news sports reports & the live web scoreboards to learn of the Hawks win details tonight where the 5 starters scored in double figures, Carroll with his season high of 26 & Horford getting 28.  Glad Atlanta did not have a weak quarter of 16-pts. like in the 1st Qtr. of yesterday's loss.  I see they are not playing the next game 'til Wed.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 11, 2015)

Good news about Kyle Korver joining his teammates at the NBA All-Stars . . . 



http://www.nba.com/hawks/kyle-korver-added-nba-eastern-conference-all-star-squad

*Kyle Korver Added to NBA Eastern Conference All-Star Squad*

Hawks Will Have Four Representatives; Ties NBA Record for Most in All-Star Game

Posted: Feb 10, 2015


"will replace Miami’s Dwyane Wade, who is unable to play due to injury" 

"first time in franchise history Atlanta has had four All-Stars, and the eighth time in NBA history"


----------



## Duff (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 12, 2015)

Kyle Korver being a late substitute addition may have negatively effected his performance in yesterday's loss.  Unfortunately, the Hawks weak 4th Qtr. of only 16-pts. costed them the game yesterday, too.






*Dunk_A_Thon*

Published on Feb 12, 2015


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 20, 2015)

Going to be a tough challenge, especially after that long rest break, with the Hawks going against the East Conf. #2 Toronto Raptors tonight.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 20, 2015)

Let's go HAWKS!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 20, 2015)

Unfortunately, 2nd half ain't looking so good for the Hawks.


----------



## riprap (Feb 20, 2015)

We haven't looked too hot since the  winning streak.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 21, 2015)

Our old team mate Lou Williams put on a clinic last night. Pretty good first half but that was it, we have got to get it together for sure!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 21, 2015)

GAGE said:


> Our old team mate Lou Williams put on a clinic last night. Pretty good first half but that was it, we have got to get it together for sure!



Yep, his personal best of 7 for 10 from 3-pt. range is impressive, especially delivering that kind of support from the bench.  



http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=400579097

LOU'S NIGHT

Williams, a former high school star in the Atlanta area, played for the Hawks for two seasons from 2012-14. He continues to thrive in his sixth-man role, and his career-high seven 3s was tops for any Toronto player this season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 21, 2015)

*Old Head Embarrassing These Youngins In Basketball Arcade Game*

Here's more outstanding basketball shooting skills.  

Watch the guy on the left in the video below . . . 



http://bgr.com/2015/02/21/basketball-trick-shots-arcade-champion/

*The most insane Arcade Basketball skills you’ve ever seen*

Feb 21, 2015 at 11:00 AM




Published on Feb 11, 2015


----------



## GAGE (Feb 25, 2015)

Started a little soft, but once they got going, they rolled!! Good win against the Mavs. Let's go Hawks!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice getting back to back wins.  Hawks are home next against Orlando on Friday.


----------



## injun joe (Feb 25, 2015)

Dennis let them have it.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 25, 2015)

They had me worried in the 1st quarter but ended up coasting. I'm ready for some playoff BB.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 28, 2015)

Close win by the Hawks tonight while resting 4 players but extending the winning streak to 4.  Hawks are playing at home against Houston on Tuesday who also have a 4-game winning streak & expected to be a tough game.  Go Hawks!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 28, 2015)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Close win by the Hawks tonight while resting 4 players but extending the winning streak to 4.  Hawks are playing at home against Houston on Tuesday who also have a 4-game winning streak & expected to be a tough game.  Go Hawks!



That's gonna be a good game.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 28, 2015)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Close win by the Hawks tonight while resting 4 players but extending the winning streak to 4.  Hawks are playing at home against Houston on Tuesday who also have a 4-game winning streak & expected to be a tough game.  Go Hawks!



Nice win tonight without 3 starters - got Cleveland next Friday I think. The next two will be tough - GO HAWKS.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 2, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> That's gonna be a good game.





doenightmare said:


> Nice win tonight without 3 starters - got Cleveland next Friday I think. The next two will be tough - GO HAWKS.



Yep, next 2 games are going to be good tough games at home Tues. & Fri.  

On OTA antenna TV Sunday, saw Atlanta's next 2 opponents Houston & Cleveland playing a good close game into OT while trying to watch the Atlanta Nascar race.   I did not realize Hawks will be going against ex-Hawk Josh Smith playing for the Rockets & he'll be gunning for Atlanta maybe for a little payback for trading him in the past.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks like Atlanta will not have to worry about going against Houston's best player James Harden.  



http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...-kicking-lebron-james-in-groin-235901796.html

*James Harden suspended 1 game for kicking LeBron James in groin*

7 hours ago










Published on Mar 1, 2015

"March 1, 2015 - During the Cavaliers vs Rockets match, James Harden Kicks LeBron James during a scramble for the lose ball."


----------



## GAGE (Mar 3, 2015)

While we have won a few, they  have to get back to where they were before the break, as they have looked a little rusty lately. Go Hawks!!!


----------



## riprap (Mar 3, 2015)

I thought the west was the best? Hawks doing pretty good with them.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 3, 2015)

Three less than stellar quarters, but I can not remember ever seeing this team play better than they did in the fourth! What a comeback and a finish! Let's go Hawks!!!


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 3, 2015)

Hawks win again - down by double digits in the 4th and found a way. Can't wait fot the playoffs. GO HAWKS!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 4, 2015)

Sounds like a good comeback win for the Hawks.  Looking at the box score, Houston won the first 2 quarters & Atlanta won the last 2 quarters. Did not realize ex-Hawk Jason Terry played for the Rockets like Josh Smith while both did well tonight scoring in double figures.  May have been a different outcome if James Harden was not suspended for the game.  Always good when the Hawks pull ahead late in the game & find a way to win.  Gotta like the fighting never quit spirit of Atlanta.


----------



## Duff (Mar 4, 2015)

10 games up in the east!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 4, 2015)

looks like taunts from ex Hawks J Smith and Jason Terry helped fire up the crowd and the team last night. At 41-19 the Rockets are scary, even without their better scorer Harden. Flipped off the tube down by 16, but caught the Hawk comeback.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 4, 2015)

They don't have a superstar go to player who can carry the team on his back. That can be a big problem come playoff time. It will be interesting to see how they handle the Cavs big 3 Friday nite.


----------



## Flash (Mar 4, 2015)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Sounds like a good comeback win for the Hawks.  Looking at the box score, Houston won the first 2 quarters & Atlanta won the last 2 quarters. Did not realize ex-Hawk Jason Terry played for the Rockets like Josh Smith while both did well tonight scoring in double figures.  May have been a different outcome if James Harden was not suspended for the game.  Always good when the Hawks pull ahead late in the game & find a way to win.  Gotta like the fighting never quit spirit of Atlanta.



 Wasn't Harden AND Dwight Howard out?   Jason Terry is like 37 yrs old, I thought he had retired. 
  Mt Man Teague is close to being able to carry a team. But the fact they are a "team" should be a good thing, not only two playing pick and roll while the other three watch.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 5, 2015)

Flash said:


> Wasn't Harden AND Dwight Howard out?   Jason Terry is like 37 yrs old, I thought he had retired.
> 
> Mt Man Teague is close to being able to carry a team. But the fact they are a "team" should be a good thing, not only two playing pick and roll while the other three watch.



Good point about Dwight Howard.  You know more about all of this than me.  I have not been trying to keep up with the NBA & did not know who he was playing for these days. Did not realize he's been out for a month.  Just googled him & found the latest status on *Dwight Howard* recovering & rehabing: 

"out since Jan. 30 with the edema" 

"progressing "on schedule" four weeks after undergoing a bone marrow aspirate injection" 

"has not progressed to on-court "active" rehab"


Thanks.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 6, 2015)

Got a good one going on...Let's Go Hawks!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 6, 2015)

Good 1st quarter but they are spanking us in the 2nd quarter.  

At least LeBron James only has 5-pts., 1-rebound, & 4-assists, so not getting hot yet. 

Wish it was right now on public antenna OTA TV, but it looks like it's on Sports South. 

Go Hawks!


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 6, 2015)

Cavs are a tuff out - hang on Hawks fans.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 6, 2015)

106-97 Hawks!


----------



## GAGE (Mar 6, 2015)

Hawks do it again!!! Congrats Dominique, and let's go Hawks!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 6, 2015)

Way to go Hawks with 6 straight wins.


----------



## Duff (Mar 6, 2015)

Great win!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 6, 2015)

Attention ESPN, the Cavaliers are NoT the best team in the East!


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 6, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Attention ESPN, the Cavaliers are NoT the best team in the East!



So who is mark?


----------



## drhunter1 (Mar 7, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Attention ESPN, the Cavaliers are NoT the best team in the East!



You should have heard them making excuses on sports center. Lebrun had his worst game ever.

They hate the Hawks. Just like the msm hates all Atlanta sports teams. It ticks em off because nobody fears the Cavs.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 7, 2015)

The 4 letter was still asking if the Hawks are for real this morning. That's fine - I'd rather be under the radar but it does kinda tick me off - dern NE yankees.


----------



## livetohunt (Mar 7, 2015)

Dennis Schröder is really playing good now..He brings a whole new dimension to that offense when he is playing well. Teague may be spending more time on the bench during the playoffs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 10, 2015)

Great win by 25-pts. Monday night with a franchise team record twenty (20) 3-ptrs.  Way to go Hawks!  Glad they did not rest 3 starters like yesterday's fiasco loss.  Lots of hot shooting tonight, except for only 57% for Free Throws. 1st NBA team this season with a total of 50-wins.  Atlanta is 11-games ahead of 2nd place Cleveland in the Eastern Conference. 

"crowd of 18,418 was the 17th sellout in the past 20 home games" 

"Korver went 6-of-8 from 3-point range" 



FGM-A ---> 53-88, 60.2%

3PM-A ---> 20-36, 55.6%



Kings 105
(21-41, 8-22 away)

Hawks 130
(50-13, 30-4 home)


----------



## GAGE (Mar 10, 2015)

Out of town and was not able to see it, but that was the win we needed after the ridiculous loss to the 76's.GO HAWKS!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 11, 2015)

Heard on the local TV news about Atlanta having a tough 6-game road trip out West for 11-days.  

Go Hawks!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 11, 2015)

Tough 1st half for  Atlanta.  Nuggets spanked 'em & one both 1st & 2nd quarters, leading by 18 at halftime.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 11, 2015)

Have to get it together Hawks!


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 11, 2015)

Not our night - you get one of these occasionally in the NBA.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 11, 2015)

Nuggets are smoking tonight winning first three quarters by 9, 9, & 12, but at least the Hawks picked it up better in the 3rd. Atlanta only has 2 players in double figures, but Denver already has 6 players in double digits.


----------



## riprap (Mar 11, 2015)

Beat down tonight.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 11, 2015)

Good to have the Hawks come on even stronger to at least win the 4th quarter & cutting down the scoring lead.  Maybe Atlanta defense finally woke up which is usually one of their strong points in the game.  Hawks also won the 2nd half in total scoring (60 to 55), but the 1st half really hurt 'em,(losing it 42 to 60).  Wish we could have had four quarters performance like their 4th quarter which would've won the game.


----------



## Duff (Mar 12, 2015)

Tough night. They will bounce back!!!


----------



## Knotmuch (Mar 12, 2015)

Just keep the faith


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 13, 2015)

Good 1st quarter for the Hawks.  Maybe they have adjusted to being out west for the rest of the road trip.

Seems like Atlanta slacked off a bit toward the end of the 2nd qtr.

Hawks 3rd qtr. even worse.  Atlanta needs to step it up big time in the 4th if they can come from behind to win it tonight.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 13, 2015)

Good win & good 4 qtr.  

Go Hawks!


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 14, 2015)

Time for a Hawks shotty - great 4th qtr. Go Hawks!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 14, 2015)

You gotta be right, a 31-pt. 4qtr had to be great which helped make up for the bad 17-pt. 3rd qtr.  I could only watch the live espn scoreboard so it's good to hear your eye witness account.  6 Atlanta players in double figures tonight.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 16, 2015)

Sure was a bummer losing Korver to a broken nose into a tough shoulder in yesterday's game, but at least they collected another win.  

Back to back games with tonight's competition just started a little while ago. Close game going on toward the end of the 1st quarter. 

Go Hawks!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 17, 2015)

Another tight close victory, now with 3 straight wins & winning 8 out of the last 10. 

"*Atlanta Hawks set a franchise record with their 23rd road win* of the season" 

Rock On, Hawks!


----------



## Flash (Mar 17, 2015)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Another tight close victory, now with 3 straight wins & winning 8 out of the last 10.
> 
> "*Atlanta Hawks set a franchise record with their 23rd road win* of the season"
> 
> Rock On, Hawks!



  They won with two starters out too.  I love the way they move the ball.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 17, 2015)

Hate to see Scott and Korver out for Wed. game, but hopefully Sefolosha will be ready to step back in and play some good defense.
Go HAWKS!!!


----------



## GAGE (Mar 18, 2015)

Alright Hawks fans tonight we should see what hopefully should be a preview of the NBA Finals!  With both Korver and Scott out for us, and Thompson out for GS, this game should be nothing short of fantastic!
This season GS has only two losses at home and is also only a .5 game up on the Hawks for home court advantage once the playoffs get here.  This should be a game where it is all left on the court...GO HAWKS!!!


----------



## Duff (Mar 18, 2015)

Big Game!! Should be fun to watch!!!


----------



## livetohunt (Mar 18, 2015)

GAGE said:


> Alright Hawks fans tonight we should see what hopefully should be a preview of the NBA Finals!  With both Korver and Scott out for us, and Thompson out for GS, this game should be nothing short of fantastic!
> This season GS has only two losses at home and is also only a .5 game up on the Hawks for home court advantage once the playoffs get here.  This should be a game where it is all left on the court...GO HAWKS!!!



I predict the hawks will get beat badly tonight...Not being negative, but just think GS has something to prove after they lost in Atlanta.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 18, 2015)

livetohunt said:


> I predict the hawks will get beat badly tonight...Not being negative, but just think GS has something to prove after they lost in Atlanta.


 

I agree that GS has sumpin' to prove and we may lose but the Hawks seem to rise to the occasion. I hope it's a good game but I can't stay up to watch it til the end. Don't start until 10:30.


----------



## riprap (Mar 18, 2015)

If things are close at the half I'll have to stay up and watch.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 18, 2015)

Dvr!


----------



## GAGE (Mar 18, 2015)

With GS's home court advantage they should win, but the Hawks  have been pretty good on the road, and they have proven that they can hang with anyone in the league. It will be a rabid environment, but I have faith!!!
GO HAWKS!!!


----------



## Flash (Mar 18, 2015)

Muscala played a good bit the other night, when they rested a starter or two, and looked good. Usually he's at the wrong end of the bench.   I like how the coach is resting players, going deeper on the bench. Might pay off come playoff time


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 18, 2015)

Good close 1st quarter which continues into the 2nd qtr.  Glad Hawks are hanging close with 'em. 

EDIT:  Looks like Atlanta let 'em get away.  Warriors are playing at a high level tonight in both quarters with great scores.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 18, 2015)

With 34% shooting, we will not beat anyone, Horford and Schroder need to get it going!  GO HAWKS!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 18, 2015)

GAGE said:


> With 34% shooting, we will not beat anyone, Horford and Schroder need to get it going!  GO HAWKS!!



But the Hawks are shooting 100% from the free throw line, going 14 for 14.  

Atlanta shooting 34% from the field is not going to compete with Golden State's 58.5% from the field & 50% from 3-pt. range. 

Go Hawks in the 2nd Half.

EDIT:  Ouch! Major bummers with Atlanta's 17-pt. 3rd quarter. Maybe not the right adjustments at halftime.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 18, 2015)

I got nothing.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 19, 2015)

Tough loss, but Atlanta's 31-pt. 4th qtr. was great & their best tonight, while Golden State had a great 31-pt 4th qtr., too, which was too much.  

Major bummers for the Hawks to get beat by 19-pts. on the road at the left coast.

Up next is another tough game with OKC:  

"Hawks: At Oklahoma City on Friday." 

"The Hawks beat the Warriors 124-116 at home on Feb. 6, knocking down 15 3-pointers and forcing key turnovers late. Atlanta was held to eight 3s on Wednesday."


----------



## GAGE (Mar 19, 2015)

Naturally I had high hopes for this game, but it was not meant to be.   GS was ready to play, and while Millsap and Carroll had good games, a couple of our key players could not get it together.   
We do have a problem with our smaller team getting manhandled in the paint by these 7+ foot monsters, and we need to figure something out.  
OKC is not going to be feeling sorry for us, lets go HAWKS!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 20, 2015)

Atlanta had a great 1st half, but the weak 4th quarter lost it for the Hawks.  OKC had a strong consistent game across all four quarters. Sorry to lose this one.  Westbrook's   triple double performance killed us, unfortunately.  Cannot imagine how tough it would've been if Durant was not injured.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 20, 2015)

Was not able to watch this one, but according to the stats Antic was the high scorer for the Hawks at 22. That is great because he has had a tough go at scoring the last month or so.
Other than that, I am at a loss, and they need to get back to where they where before the break.
GO HAWKS!


----------



## crokseti (Mar 20, 2015)

As it stands the hawks will clinch the division and should get home ct. so why not mix it up some on this west coast swing to use a little different line-up and let some bench guys get some time with the best of the west all while not letting the west teams get the feel of the total package the hawks will bring come playoffs. Coach Bud is no fool and played match-ups using different players against these other playoff contenders to get their game on and ready for the finals.  The defense is going to be the undoing if anything.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 21, 2015)

.500 on a tough west coast road trip - not too bad. As I have said - nutin' matters til the playoffs. If we can get healthy we will be good. GO HAWKS!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 22, 2015)

*Congrats to Hawks Winning the Southeastern Division!*

In case you did not catch the good news earlier . . . 



http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/basketball/hawks-claim-southeast-division-title/nkby8/

*Hawks claim Southeast Division title*

12:58 a.m. Saturday, March 21, 2015

"Hawks are division champions."

"Despite a loss to the Thunder, the Hawks clinched the Southeast Division title when the Wizards lost at the Clippers Friday night."

"first division title for the Hawks since the 1993-94 season" 

"Hawks (53-16) became the first team in the Eastern Conference to clinch a playoff berth" 

"Hawks’ magic number to clinch the No. 1 seed in the Eastern Conference remains three games over the Cavaliers." 

"Hawks have 13 games remaining" 


AND


http://www.nba.com/standings/team_record_comparison/conferenceNew_Std_Div.html

*2014-2015 DIVISION REGULAR SEASON STANDINGS*

Southeast

Atlanta 1 se

se-Clinched Southeast Division

(1) Division leader wins tie from team not leading a division


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 22, 2015)

Looking at the box score, very disappointing 19-pt. loss by the Hawks & bad 13-pt. 1st quarter while is also being the 1st time this season Atlanta has had 3-straight losses. Still weak & behind on total rebounds & unusually high turnover errors contributed to the loss.  Looking forward to the Hawks getting out of this slump quickly & ASAP. Good to have Korver back in action, but hope he gets used to his new mask protecting his broken nose. 



http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=400579331

Tiago Splitter helps Spurs run past struggling Hawks

March 22, 2015

"has *dropped three in a row for the first time* this season"


----------



## Flash (Mar 22, 2015)

My fear is they live by the 3, die my the 3


----------



## livetohunt (Mar 23, 2015)

My prediction is that they win a tight series in first round of playoffs, and then get beat badly in the next round.


----------



## injun joe (Mar 27, 2015)

Good big men are their Achilles heal. When the long guns go cold, they have a hard time competing inside with the exception of Paul Milsap. Dennis and Jeff can still get to the rack but many times they have to shoot the rainbow.
Hopefully, the shooters will not go dark over a 7 game set.
Teague sitting out tonight.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 27, 2015)

livetohunt said:


> My prediction is that they win a tight series in first round of playoffs, and then get beat badly in the next round.



I do not like your predictions


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 27, 2015)

Good 1st quarter for the Hawks tonight.  Usually Atlanta is weaker than the opposition in total rebounds, but doing better tonight with Hawks having more rebounds than the Heat so far.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 28, 2015)

Great game. Great Music Mrs. Mt. Man was singing along.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 28, 2015)

Congrats to the Hawks winning the top seed for the Eastern Conference playoffs & sweeping the Heat this season 4-0.  

Sure was an ugly way for Atlanta to finish the game with only a 10-pt. 4th quarter.



http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=400579369

*Hawks topple Heat, clinch top seed in Eastern Conference*

March 27, 2015


----------



## Duff (Mar 30, 2015)

Another win!!


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 30, 2015)

Korver's a freak - 4 threes in a row. Game ova!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 30, 2015)

Local TV sports news reported that Kyle Korver scored 11-pts. in 67-seconds in tonight's game which only 2 other NBA players have done this season.  Glad the Hawks are continuing their winning tradition.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 4, 2015)

Great 1st half for the Hawks tonight!


----------



## GAGE (Apr 4, 2015)

Good win tonight, and great to see mike Scott back on the court and getting a little time in before the playoffs!
Bring on the Suns, and GO HAWKS!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 5, 2015)

Wish I could've seen tonight's game on OTA antenna TV.  Sure was a hot smoking rocking game, especially the Hawks' 42-pt. 3rd-Quarter. 


"one of the Hawks' best all-around games. They hit 17 of 33 3-pointers and had 40 assists with 15 steals." 



Nets 99
(35-41, 19-21 away)

Hawks 131
(57-19, 33-5 home)



7:30 PM ET, April 4, 2015

Philips Arena, Atlanta, GA

1	2	3	4	T

BKN	22	26	23	28	99

ATL	31	35	42	23	131


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 5, 2015)

3 weeks til the playoffs - time for big boy B Ball.


----------



## injun joe (Apr 9, 2015)

Thefelosha out for season. Cop broke his ankle with billy club.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 9, 2015)

Otis Nixon rides again......


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 9, 2015)

Very unfortunate incident in New York . . . 



http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/story...rward-thabo-sefolosha-broken-leg-indefinitely

*Atlanta Hawks' Thabo Sefolosha has broken leg, out for season*


AND


http://www.nba.com/hawks/statements-budenholzer-antic-sefolosha

*Head Coach Mike Budenholzer, Pero Antic and Thabo Sefolosha release statements regarding events on April 8, 2015* 

STATEMENT FROM HEAD COACH MIKE BUDENHOLZER:

JOINT STATEMENT FROM PERO ANTIC/THABO SEFOLOSHA:


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 11, 2015)

injun joe said:


> Thefelosha out for season. Cop broke his ankle with billy club.



You're definitely right about that. 

Congrats to the Hawks getting their 60th win. 



http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/10/thabo-sefolosha-arrest-video-nypd-officer-swing-baton/

*Thabo Sefolosha

NEW Video of Arrest ...

NYPD Officer Swung Baton*

4/10/2015 7:12 PM PDT

"Atlanta Hawks star Thabo Sefolosha appeared to suffer a severe blow from an NYPD officer's nightstick during his arrest Wednesday night ... based on this new video of the violent take down."


----------



## Flash (Apr 12, 2015)

I read that the players (video evidence) were 100 ft away from the incident. Story read like the cops should not have "bothered" them.   Do I smell a lawsuit coming??


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 22, 2015)

Congrats to the Atlanta getting their 2nd playoff win tonight.

Go Rocking Hawks!


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 22, 2015)

They have been totally unimpressive in the 1st two games against a crappy team. Hopefully they'll get hot in the next rounds. The Wizards sure are and won't be an easy out- GO HAWKS!


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 22, 2015)

Go Hawks!!!


----------



## riprap (Apr 22, 2015)

The nets missed open shots and the hawks took some poor shots in the last 4 min.  Lucky to get the win tonight.


----------



## GAGE (Apr 23, 2015)

Happy with the win, but we have a long way to go if we are to continue advancing, as it is not going to get any easier!  Better ball play is coming...Go Hawks!


----------



## riprap (Apr 23, 2015)

The good thing is that we are winning and playing bad.


----------



## Duff (Apr 23, 2015)

riprap said:


> The good thing is that we are winning and playing bad.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 23, 2015)

riprap said:


> The good thing is that we are winning and playing bad.



A better thing would be winning and playing well. They need to step it up some.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 25, 2015)

Game on TNT now!

Go Hawks!

Glad Atlanta is improving with each game lately.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 25, 2015)

Ouch!  Hawks are off their game today & getting spanked.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Apr 25, 2015)

The Hawks are a far superior team than the Nets but they have played like crap all three games. I wonder is this the Atlanta curse kicking in?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 25, 2015)

Hawks looked tired 
Sloppy


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 25, 2015)

Does anyone really see them beating Cleveland or Bulls for that matter?


----------



## livetohunt (Apr 27, 2015)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Does anyone really see them beating Cleveland or Bulls for that matter?



No, but Cleveland got a big blow last night when Love was injured. Tonight's game is huge. If the Hawks lose again tonight, I think Brooklyn may win the series.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 27, 2015)

Game on!

Go Hawks!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 27, 2015)

Following the online live scoreboards as usual, good game for Atlanta so far shooting over 50% from 2-pt. & 3-pt. range with almost all starters in double figure scoring along with almost 50% more rebounds than Brooklyn.

EDIT1:  What a bummer of a time to have a weak 4th Qtr.  

EDIT2:  Nice work trying to come back late in the 4th Qtr. to take the lead & being the 1st to reach 100-pts. while have 6 players in double figures.


----------



## tcward (Apr 27, 2015)

Choke time is on....as expected.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 27, 2015)

tcward said:


> Choke time is on....as expected.



How do you not get a shot off with 6.5 seconds left in regulation.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 27, 2015)

Rut-  roh.


----------



## riprap (Apr 27, 2015)

Atlanta teams at their finest.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 27, 2015)

livetohunt said:


> No, but Cleveland got a big blow last night when Love was injured. Tonight's game is huge. If the Hawks lose again tonight, I think Brooklyn may win the series.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 28, 2015)

At least Atlanta is gaining some valuable experience for post-season play-offs which the young team can use next season.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 28, 2015)

What a disappointing loss. Hawks need to be more physical. A big center would help. I'm bout done with Horford


----------



## GAGE (Apr 29, 2015)

Although way to close and down right scary at times, we never gave up the lead and took game 5! I do wish we could put our foot on their throat and finish strong, but I will take a 10 point win every game!
Go Hawks!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 29, 2015)

Watching the live web scoreboard, it sure did spook me the way the Hawks fell off to a weak 2nd qtr. but still kept the lead at halftime.  Almost letting the Nets catch up in the 4th qtr. looked like anything could happen, until the never quit spirit of the Hawks rose up & finished strong in the end.  

Brooklyn had some strong bench support from a couple players.  

Go get 'em Hawks!



"Atlanta leads 3-2 in the best-of-seven series, which heads *back to Brooklyn for Game 6 Friday* night. The Hawks can wrap it up, but the eighth-seeded Nets seem intent on taking it to the limit."


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 30, 2015)

Thought they were going to choke last night in the 4th. Wow....that was close.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 30, 2015)

If Teaque finds his zone and Korver gets hot.
It will carry the Hawks for awhile.
Like Carroll's play lately.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 30, 2015)

Carroll has been extremely well as if late.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 1, 2015)

Let's wrap it up tonight Hawks!


----------



## doenightmare (May 1, 2015)

^^^^^^ Don't want a game 7 - anything can happen.


----------



## GAGE (May 1, 2015)

Finish strong, let's go Hawks!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 1, 2015)

Great 1st quarter start for Atlanta tonight. 

Go Rocking Hawks!


----------



## GAGE (May 1, 2015)

The Hawks have put on a clinic in the 1st and 3rd quarters. Go Hawks!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 1, 2015)

Yep, 3rd was even better than the 1st qtr., as I follow the online live scoreboards.  Wish I could watch it on tv.


----------



## GAGE (May 1, 2015)

Finally, a mostly dominating performance. Go Hawks, and bring on the Wizards!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 1, 2015)

They played great team ball tonight. Korver was on fire, Teague had great passes


----------



## Water Swat (May 1, 2015)

Horford had a great game. Some are still questioning Al's ability. Yes he's an undersized big man, but he just works his tail off and when he's hitting the mid range jumper, its hard on a D to defend.


----------



## doenightmare (May 1, 2015)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 1, 2015)

Glad the Hawks finally woke up in the playoffs with some much better game play.  Nice having 'em move on to the next round.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 2, 2015)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Glad the Hawks finally woke up in the playoffs with some much better game play.  Nice having 'em move on to the next round.



I'm glad they imposed their will on them. Every wizard of smart had them going to 7 because the Nets were too good to lose at home. 

Well they were wrong. I knew they would be.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 2, 2015)

drhunter1 said:


> I'm glad they imposed their will on them. Every wizard of smart had them going to 7 because the Nets were too good to lose at home.
> 
> Well they were wrong. I knew they would be.



Hope Atlanta keeps raising the level of their game to be more like when they were at their best during the regular season in January.  They could've used another day or 2 of rest.  

Washington Wizards have had a week off since their last game this past Sunday after sweeping the Raptors, but they may have cooled off too much during all that time.  

Looking forward to the game Sunday 1pm on public OTA antenna ABC TV which finally gives me a chance to see them play for the 1st time this season. 

Go Hawks & undefeated at home during the playoffs at 3-0, playing at home Sunday!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 3, 2015)

Great 1st 37-pt. qtr. with 63.6% from 2-pt. range & 62.5% at 3-pt. range. 

Go Rocking Hawks!


----------



## GAGE (May 3, 2015)

Keep the foot on the gas, go Hawks!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 3, 2015)

Solid start, hope Teague is ok


----------



## GAGE (May 3, 2015)

This is the playoffs, let's go Hawks!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 3, 2015)

Bummer of a 2nd half for Atlanta, even worse losing a home game in the playoffs.  Hope they come back more motivated for all 4 quarters of the next game.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 3, 2015)

That loss hurt


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 3, 2015)

Really needed that game IMO


----------



## rjcruiser (May 4, 2015)

Wow...repeat of a couple of games against Brooklyn.

They've got to figure out a way to come out and play basketball in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 5, 2015)

Huge must win game tonight !!!!!


----------



## riprap (May 5, 2015)

They looked like they ran out of gas in the 4th the other day. We don't have that "go to" guy like some other teams. If we don't have a 10 point lead with 3 min to go I get worried.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 5, 2015)

We didn't have gas because the NBA only haves us 36 hours rest smh


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 5, 2015)

riprap said:


> They looked like they ran out of gas in the 4th the other day. *We don't have that "go to" guy *like some other teams. If we don't have a 10 point lead with 3 min to go I get worried.


BINGO!


----------



## elfiii (May 5, 2015)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> BINGO!



Yep. 'Fraid so.


----------



## Water Swat (May 5, 2015)

Who is the Wizards "go to guy"?


----------



## GAGE (May 5, 2015)

Hawks will win tonight...Go Hawks!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 5, 2015)

John Wall, and he is OUT tonight


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 5, 2015)

Last game, Hawks' hot shooting streak went cold in the 2nd half, but they kept trying to shoot 3-ptrs. & could not make 'em which they should've adapted & gone back to trying to make 2-pt. buckets. In the 4th qtr., panic set in then Atlanta kept trying to rush & force their shots without any luck. Going from 63% in 1st qtr. to 18% (5 of 28) 4th qtr. shooting can shock any team.

All 5-starters can be "go to" guys, but they still lack deep experience in the playoffs.  They can still get back into their winning momentum & anytime can have unpredictable great comeback wins.

At least it's a nice start in the 2nd game's 1st qtr. for Atlanta on their home turf.

Go Hawks!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 5, 2015)

Up 7 at the half, didn't really play well though


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 5, 2015)

Teague needs to take a seat, can't do anything productive on that ankle


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 5, 2015)

Nice keeping it close & up by 5 at end of the 3rd.


----------



## GAGE (May 5, 2015)

Up by 7 with 5:32 left, I think we can hold them.


----------



## GAGE (May 5, 2015)

Coming alive, Go Hawks!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 5, 2015)

Nice win.  Congrats Hawks.  Series tied 1-1.


----------



## riprap (May 5, 2015)

We had the much needed 10 point cushion late tonight.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 5, 2015)

Really need Teague to get rested up these next few days with the ankle injury.  Can't have him playing how he did tonight and expect to win consistently in the playoffs


----------



## elfiii (May 6, 2015)

That was a much better performance.


----------



## riprap (May 6, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> Really need Teague to get rested up these next few days with the ankle injury.  Can't have him playing how he did tonight and expect to win consistently in the playoffs



I don't feel good with Teague with the ball with the game on the line.  He has trouble hitting a layup when healthy.


----------



## injun joe (May 6, 2015)

Teague does just fine when healthy. He took over plenty of games in crunch time during the regular season. For all those wanting a "go to" guy, keep pulling for Iso-Joe Johnson.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 6, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> Really need Teague to get rested up these next few days with the ankle injury.  Can't have him playing how he did tonight and expect to win consistently in the playoffs



Right on, Sir.  3-days of needed rest before the next game ought to really help the Hawks.  

"Now the series shifts to Washington, but the *teams are off for three days before Game 3 on Saturday*." 







elfiii said:


> That was a much better performance.



Yes, Sir, much better & ended the game well, too.

"*Atlanta closed the game on an 11-2 run.*" 







riprap said:


> I don't feel good with *Teague* with the ball with the game on the line.  *He has trouble hitting a layup when healthy.*



Teague had many impressive performances when healthy this past season. Notice Teague being team high scorer in games below, which even includes 2-games against the Hawks' current series opponent Washington Wizards. 


http://espn.go.com/nba/team/schedule/_/name/atl/seasontype/2/atlanta-hawks

*Atlanta Hawks Schedule/Results - 2014-15*

Sat, Nov 1 vs Indiana W102-92, *J. Teague 25-pts.*

Fri, Nov 21 vs Detroit W99-89, *J. Teague 28	-pts.* 

*Tue, Nov 25 @ Washington W106-102, J. Teague 28-pts.* 

Fri, Nov 28 vs New Orleans W100-91, *J. Teague 26-pts.* 

Sat, Dec 13 @ Orlando L100-99, *J. Teague 24-pts.* 

Sat, Dec 27 @ Milwaukee W90-85, *J. Teague 25-pts.* 

Fri, Jan 2	 @ Utah W98-92, *J. Teague 26-pts.* 

Wed, Jan 7 vs Memphis W96-86, *J. Teague 25-pts.* 

*Wed, Feb 4 vs Washington W105-96, J. Teague 26-pts. *

Sun, Feb 8 @ Memphis L94-88, *J. Teague 22-pts.* 

Tue, Mar 3 vs Houston W104-96, *J. Teague 25-pts.* 

Mon, Mar 16 @ Sacramento W110-103, *J. Teague 23-pts.* 







injun joe said:


> Teague does just fine when healthy. He took over plenty of games in crunch time during the regular season. For all those wanting a "go to" guy, keep pulling for Iso-Joe Johnson.



You're so right.  He performs well when not injured.  All folks have to do is to check out this current season's history for Teague & they will prove it to themselves. 





Anyone else notice even the Golden State Warriors losing a Home game last night???
Therefore, Warriors series is tied 1-1 with the Grizzlies like the Hawks. 

EDIT:  Cavaliers beat the Bulls tonight so the series is also tied 1-1 & also the Cavaliers lost their 1st game at Home like the Hawks.

EDIT2:  Late tonight, the Rockets beat the Clippers so the series is also tied 1-1 & also the Rockets lost their 1st game at Home like the Hawks.


----------



## riprap (May 6, 2015)

injun joe said:


> Teague does just fine when healthy. He took over plenty of games in crunch time during the regular season. For all those wanting a "go to" guy, keep pulling for Iso-Joe Johnson.



He has one of the lowest FG%'s on the team. If his "floater" is not working he is off. I hope Schroeder is our future PG.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 6, 2015)

When Teague is healthy I am more than content with him at the PG.  Schroeder has a lot if potential, but is to risky with the ball.  He is young and will learn.  Pero has been giving good minuets off the bench his 3 ball is falling


----------



## injun joe (May 7, 2015)

riprap said:


> He has one of the lowest FG%'s on the team. If his "floater" is not working he is off. I hope Schroeder is our future PG.



High scoring does not a point guard make. 
Check out the Game 6 New York series stats and get back to me. Shroeder is a great young player and a good piece but he's a long way from the player Teague is.


----------



## elfiii (May 7, 2015)

injun joe said:


> High scoring does not a point guard make.
> Check out the Game 6 New York series stats and get back to me. Shroeder is a great young player and a good piece but he's a long way from the player Teague is.



I'll take Teague over Shroeder but right now Teague needs to kick it up a notch. This ain't regular season play no more and "It takes a little bit more to be a Champion".

Also, they need to have somebody under the basket for a rebound when somebody throws up a 3 pt brick.


----------



## injun joe (May 7, 2015)

When Antic launches the brick, he's too far to rebound it.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 7, 2015)

John Wall has 5 fractures in his hand, if we don't win this series I won't know what to do with myself


----------



## riprap (May 7, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I'll take Teague over Shroeder but right now Teague needs to kick it up a notch. This ain't regular season play no more and "It takes a little bit more to be a Champion".
> 
> Also, they need to have somebody under the basket for a rebound when somebody throws up a 3 pt brick.



That's why I said future. Teague is the best PG we have right now. Doesn't mean I have to like him having the ball in crunch time. He has turned the ball over and missed easy layups in close games this year. Great players make it happen. I hope he proves me wrong. There is not really a players on the Hawks that wants the ball for the last second shot. Championship teams have that guy. I want to see them win it all, but it may be next season until that "that guy" emerges. We certainly have the talent to win the East.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 9, 2015)

After being down by 21, nice comeback by the Hawks, only down by 3 in 4th qtr. with 3:12 left in game, as Atlanta is on a 17-0 run.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 9, 2015)

Hawks tie the game at 101 with Mike Muscala's 3-ptr. with 14.1-seconds left.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 9, 2015)

I'm sooo sick about that game


----------



## livetohunt (May 9, 2015)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> After being down by 21, nice comeback by the Hawks, only down by 3 in 4th qtr. with 3:12 left in game, as Atlanta is on a 17-0 run.



Yes, but it is pitiful when you are in the playoffs and can't play the starters in the 4th quarter because of their performance..I don't see anyway this team will advance to the next round..


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 9, 2015)

I still believe we can win this series, today is the worst we can possible play and we still almost won


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 9, 2015)

livetohunt said:


> Yes, but it is pitiful when you are in the playoffs and can't play the starters in the 4th quarter because of their performance..I don't see anyway this team will advance to the next round..



Hawks keep surprising me even when it looks like they may not make it to the next round & despite their lack of experience in the playoffs.

Great support from the bench in the 4th qtr. carrying the team to almost win the game.  I don't mind the starters not playing if the bench players are performing better & getting the job done.





Rockdale Buck said:


> I still believe we can win this series, today is the worst we can possible play and we still almost won



Hawks keep showing us how unpredictable they can be & coming back from way behind so that should be an Atlanta confidence builder & put extra worries in their opponents minds all the way to the end of the game.  Still looks like anything could happen in this series.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 11, 2015)

Biggest game of the season tonight let's go!!!!


----------



## elfiii (May 11, 2015)

livetohunt said:


> I don't see anyway this team will advance to the next round..



I think you are right.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 11, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> Biggest game of the season tonight let's go!!!!



Yes, we keep hearing on tv & radio reports about whoever wins their 3rd game in a series has odds extremely in their favor to more than likely win the series & advance to the next round of the playoffs.  

Hope the Hawks bring their "A" game tonight (7pm on TNT).


----------



## Duff (May 11, 2015)

Must win!!


GoHawks!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 11, 2015)

Tracking the live web scores, nice better 1st quarter for the Hawks shooting 59% vs. 44% for the Wizards who are hurting Atlanta from 3-pt. range, making 6 of 9 three-pointers.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 11, 2015)

Great first half


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 11, 2015)

Strong first two quarters by both teams, but glad to see Atlanta leading by 10-pts., 65-55.

Field Goal %

Hawks 
FGM-A = 59.1%	
3PM-A = 55.6% (5-9) 

Wizards 
FGM-A = 51.4%	
3PM-A = 66.7% (10-15)


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 11, 2015)

Stressed


----------



## GAGE (May 11, 2015)

Keep up this pace until the last bell sounds! Let's go Hawks!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 11, 2015)

Good sign for the Hawks to break the 100-pts. mark 1st in the game.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 11, 2015)

Y'all continue to sleep on him but when jeff Teague is healthy he is a go to guy


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 11, 2015)

Thank God for the Hawks win to tie the series at 2-2 & come Home to play the next game Wednesday.


----------



## GAGE (May 11, 2015)

Bringing it home, let's go Hawks!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 11, 2015)

Omg that was insane


----------



## riprap (May 11, 2015)

Tnt and espn not going to be happy with this hawks win.  Maybe they will show Paul Pierce's final shot again from Sunday.


----------



## riprap (May 11, 2015)

I can't wait to see John wall's cheerleading next game.


----------



## doenightmare (May 11, 2015)

So glad it was Pierce that missed the shot to send it to OT  -don't care for him. You know everybody was saying it would be the style of play that would give the Hawks problems in the playoffs.  It hasn't been - they are just playing like crap. Good win tonight though - GO HAWKS!


----------



## livetohunt (May 11, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> Omg that was insane



I'm glad they won, but horrible 4th quarter again tonight. They really didn't deserve to win. What was the 4th quarter shooting %?  Luckily, Washington didn't have Wall tonight, and thank goodness Pierce missed that wide open 3 pointer.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 12, 2015)

livetohunt said:


> I'm glad they won, but horrible 4th quarter again tonight. They really didn't deserve to win. What was the 4th quarter shooting %?  Luckily, Washington didn't have Wall tonight, and thank goodness Pierce missed that wide open 3 pointer.



Yea they definitely do not finish off teams like I would like them to.  These games are way more interesting then they should be.  There is no excuse to why Atlanta shouldn't be up 3-1 at least in this series.


----------



## riprap (May 12, 2015)

They just can't finish. The other team has to make the mistakes in a close game. Wasn't it at the end of the half when we didn't get a shot off. That's happened too many times this year.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 13, 2015)

Go Hawks!

Let's get another needed win tonight in front of Home crowds.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 13, 2015)

This is our year!!! Let's go hawks


----------



## nickel back (May 13, 2015)

I'm sure y'all could care less but I thought I would share this with y'all



.....B-BALL SUCKS

I hope the Hawks take a beating , thats all.....


----------



## Matthew6 (May 13, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I'm sure y'all could care less but I thought I would share this with y'all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 13, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I'm sure y'all could care less but I thought I would share this with y'all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.                                    GT runs this state!


----------



## nickel back (May 13, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> .                                    GT runs this state!



and you need to wake (64-40-5) DAWGS rule this state

NEXT....


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 13, 2015)

nickel back said:


> and you need to wake (64-40-5) DAWGS rule this state
> 
> NEXT....



In not going to derail the Atlanta Hawks thread, but there's no point in living in the past


----------



## GAGE (May 13, 2015)

Wall is back, but we are off to a good start. We have to keep it going for a full 48 minutes! Go Hawks!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 13, 2015)

Mike Muscala providing good minuets off the bench


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 13, 2015)

John wall is too much, the hawks are screwed


----------



## GAGE (May 13, 2015)

Good first, crap second. Can not let this turn into the John Wall Show. Go Hawks!


----------



## GAGE (May 13, 2015)

4th quarter up by one! Go Hawks


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 13, 2015)

Smh


----------



## GAGE (May 13, 2015)

Uninspired 4th, go Hawks!


----------



## GAGE (May 13, 2015)

Korver for three from Buckhead, and then another by Horford! Let's go Hawks!


----------



## Duff (May 13, 2015)

Tied up. They are killin me!


----------



## doenightmare (May 13, 2015)

Holy carp


----------



## Dub (May 13, 2015)

I call GAME !!!!!!



Great win for the Hawks !!!!!!


----------



## doenightmare (May 13, 2015)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 13, 2015)

Congrats on an ugly win.  We'll take the win anyway we can get it.  Thank God they keep finding ways to win.

Way to go rocking Hawks!


----------



## GAGE (May 13, 2015)

25 turn overs and we win the game! Holy moly, what a finish! Go Hawks!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 13, 2015)

Dub said:


> I call GAME !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great win for the Hawks !!!!!!



I expect Al Horford called GAME on that last shot, too.



Wow, what a low scoring defensive game.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 13, 2015)

OMG THAT WAS CRAZY!!!!! Al Horford !!!!


----------



## riprap (May 13, 2015)

I hated it for pierce.


----------



## doenightmare (May 13, 2015)

riprap said:


> I hated it for pierce.



Yes - sleep will be tough.


----------



## Water Swat (May 13, 2015)

Horford. game MVP. 

And Korver, though he shot like poo hit a giant 3 to get momentum back for us. Then slapped that ball out of Pierces hand from behind in the turnover that led to a big basket at the end.


----------



## habersham hammer (May 14, 2015)

I hope we win just to shut Paul Pierce up !!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 15, 2015)

Looks like LeBron's Cleveland Cavaliers just won their series which is who the winner of our series will play. 

Rockets on the road tied the series with the Clippers at 3-3.  

Hawks & Warriors can win their series if they both win their 4th game Friday night.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 15, 2015)

Biggest game in Atlanta franchise history tonight ? I think so


----------



## westcobbdog (May 15, 2015)

riprap said:


> I hated it for pierce.



should read " I hate Pierce"  Go Hawks!


----------



## GAGE (May 15, 2015)

Please no more 1 point games. I am looking for an 8-10 point victory with the Hawks leading from the opening bell.  Let's go Hawks!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 15, 2015)

Bring the heat on 'em rocking Hawks!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 15, 2015)

Starting tonight earlier than I was expecting at 7pm on ESPN TV & metro Atlanta 92.9 FM sports radio.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 15, 2015)

Nervous/Anxious lets go hawks!!! History can be made tonight


----------



## GAGE (May 15, 2015)

Horrible play first quarter, but at least it is by both teams. Let's go Hawks!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 15, 2015)

Up 6 nice finish there by Millsap


----------



## GAGE (May 15, 2015)

At the half and we are up by six.  Good defense, but not capitalizing like we should be on offense. Get it going Hawks, let's go!


----------



## GAGE (May 15, 2015)

Here we go, 4th quarter and we are up by 8. Let's go Hawks!


----------



## Duff (May 15, 2015)

I love these tv guys. Hawks up by 8 and they say, Atl can't afford to trade baskets with Washington. Umm......why not?

Go Hawks!!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 15, 2015)

Smh


----------



## tcward (May 15, 2015)

Even if they squeak by Washington King James will eat their lunch.....


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 15, 2015)

Atlanta blowing another 10 pt lead late in the fourth! Maybe they can come out on top again.


----------



## doenightmare (May 15, 2015)

Yhese games are torture - let's finish the drill right here and now.


----------



## doenightmare (May 15, 2015)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 15, 2015)

Thank you Lord!  Congrats rocking Hawks on winning the game & series. Great important wins on the road.


----------



## GAGE (May 15, 2015)

Good series and another not so pretty win, but we are advancing!!! GO HAWKS!


----------



## o2bfishin (May 15, 2015)

tcward said:


> Even if they squeak by Washington King James will eat their lunch.....



Like he did in the regular season?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 15, 2015)

Now, Hawks gotta take down King James in the next series starting Wednesday.


----------



## GAGE (May 15, 2015)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Now, Hawks gotta take down King James in the next series starting Wednesday.



I am not scared, bring it! Let's go Hawks!


----------



## doenightmare (May 15, 2015)

Hawks won 3 of 4 in the regular season. James will get his but the Cavs  don't play defense like the Wizards. Korver should be able to get some shots.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 15, 2015)

The ole smh works again haha, AMAZING WIN TONIGHT SO GLAD PAUL PEIRCE DIDNT HIT THAT IN TIME.  Time to beat the cavs... It's our year


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (May 15, 2015)

Will somebody tell me why Kover is still on the floor??? He is a shell of the player he was in the regular season. Something has to be done Coach Bud has got to get him going or put him on the bench


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2015)

tcward said:


> Even if they squeak by Washington King James will eat their lunch.....



  Now is when we will miss Sefolosha



Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Will somebody tell me why Kover is still on the floor??? He is a shell of the player he was in the regular season. Something has to be done Coach Bud has got to get him going or put him on the bench



  Didn't get to watch tonight BUT Korver can hit it from downtown so just by being on the court makes your offense better.   A defense HAS to know where he is at all times, even when he's a mile from the basket.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 16, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Will somebody tell me why Kover is still on the floor??? He is a shell of the player he was in the regular season. Something has to be done Coach Bud has got to get him going or put him on the bench



He didn't have a good series shooting but no doubt that his defense helped them win last night. Leave him out there. He is due


----------



## elfiii (May 16, 2015)

Flash said:


> Didn't get to watch tonight BUT Korver can hit it from downtown



Not last night he couldn't. He threw up 5 bricks in a row that led to points for the Wizards that closed the gap at the end of the 4th Qtr. The Hawks should have just sent Teague to the paint for 2 point layups instead and traded hoops with the Wizards like the ESPN announcers said they couldn't do.

Either way a win is a win. On to Cleveland and we shall treat with Mr. James & co.


----------



## doenightmare (May 16, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Not last night he couldn't. He threw up 5 bricks in a row that led to points for the Wizards that closed the gap at the end of the 4th Qtr. The Hawks should have just sent Teague to the paint for 2 point layups instead and traded hoops with the Wizards like the ESPN announcers said they couldn't do.
> 
> Either way a win is a win. On to Cleveland and we shall treat with Mr. James & co.



Well lookey whose jumped on the bandwagon..........


----------



## antharper (May 16, 2015)

tcward said:


> Even if they squeak by Washington King James will eat their lunch.....



I'd like to see someone close line  king James in the first minute of Wednesdays game !


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 16, 2015)

I don't see the hawks loosing the series.  Lots of favorable matchups


----------



## hunt247ga (May 17, 2015)

Cavs in 6!


----------



## elfiii (May 17, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Well lookey whose jumped on the bandwagon..........



There ain't no CFB going on and baseball has just gotten started good so if the Hawks are going to act like they want to win I'll pay a little attention. A* little*, not much. That 4th quarter was awful.


----------



## injun joe (May 17, 2015)

Just win, baby!
Hawks gotta control Cavs bench. Anybody who thinks Korver is not contributing has never played hoops.
The NBA playoffs (much like MLB) are decidedly different from the regular season. Our offense is not going to steamroll opponents as it did in January. Teams step up their defense and the officiating is much looser.
I don't think the Hawks can beat Golden State this year (I hope they can), but I think we will take the banged up Cavs.


----------



## paddlin samurai (May 17, 2015)

Korver is the dagger we stick in our opponents when we are on a run&#55357;&#56482;&#55357;&#56482;&#55357;&#56482;&#55357;&#56482;&#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## riprap (May 17, 2015)

Say what you want about guys like Paul Pierce and Chris Paul. They can get the job done when called upon. We can't score toe to toe with anyone. We have to rely on the big lead or get a run at the right time. We're getting the wins, and that's all that matters right now.


----------



## injun joe (May 17, 2015)

Maybe so, but both their seasons are over. We have to rely on a team game and we're moving on to the next round.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (May 17, 2015)

They've definitely been fun to watch this year.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 20, 2015)

Beat the Cavs!


----------



## Knotmuch (May 20, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> Beat the Cavs!



+1 x 2


----------



## humdandy (May 20, 2015)

Duff said:


> If you like basketball, check them out. They are flat out dominating right now. I'm not a big fan of nba basketball, but they are fun to watch. Much like ncaa bball
> 
> Got to get down and watch them one night!



I don't.


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2015)

Go Hawks!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (May 20, 2015)

You heard it here- Hawks in The Finals


----------



## riprap (May 20, 2015)

Let's go Hawks!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 20, 2015)

History making Hawks going to the Eastern Conference Finals starting tonight at 8:30pm on TNT TV & 92.9 FM sports radio!!!


----------



## elfiii (May 20, 2015)

injun joe said:


> Anybody who thinks Korver is not contributing has never played hoops.



Well he wasn't much help the other night in the 4th qtr. Throwing brick bats at the glass from the 3 pt line isn't much of a contribution.


----------



## GAGE (May 20, 2015)

I am True....Let's go Hawks!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 20, 2015)

They will choke.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 20, 2015)

I can't wait for all y'all to eat your words.. This isn't your typical Atlanta sports team  this year. Korver was huge on D last series big contributor but needs to get his 3 ball back


----------



## doenightmare (May 20, 2015)

Time to lace um' up and play - I honestly don't know what is gonna happen tonight - GO HAWKS!


----------



## doenightmare (May 20, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Well he wasn't much help the other night in the 4th qtr. Throwing brick bats at the glass from the 3 pt line isn't much of a contribution.



Late comer band wagon jumpers can't critique - you get to the back of the wagon and hush.


----------



## riprap (May 20, 2015)

Too late for choking. That would have been 1st round. Proud of the Hawks for making it this far. I went to a Hawks game for the first time this year. Quite an experience. It's nice to go to an Atlanta sporting event and expect to win rather than hope.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 20, 2015)

Every talking head has the hawks losing.  Save Kenny smith.  Kenny, you are the only one of the four that has a clue. Go Hawks!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 20, 2015)

Nice 1st quarter for the Hawks & leading by 6 with only 1-TurnOver & high 61% on field goals, but hurting & way behind on rebounds 6 to 15 for Cavs. 

Keep bringing it Atlanta!


----------



## drhunter1 (May 20, 2015)

Its not pushing off if LeBron does it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2015)

riprap said:


> Too late for choking. That would have been 1st round. Proud of the Hawks for making it this far.



x2. I honestly didn't think they'd get past the Wizards. I'd love to see them go all the way!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 20, 2015)

Refs biased to Cavs (Lebron) but what do you expect honestly? Not a bad 1st half other than struggling on boards and SHROEDER over confident bad shot selection


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 20, 2015)

Good reading your eye witness TV accounts of the game.  I only have access to the live web scoreboards & radio broadcast.  Sounds like Korver had at least 2 shots he made called back & negated by concurrent fouls. Keep up the reports.  

Cavs had a stronger 2nd quarter & outscored Atlanta.

Thx. 

Go Hawks!



EDIT: 3rd Qtr., Hawks could get into foul trouble later, now with 5 players having 2 fouls to Cavs having only 2 players with 3 fouls which includes LeBron.

EDIT2:  Unfortunately, Hawks' shooting has gone cold now with a bad 3rd qtr.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 20, 2015)

These refs are giving the game to the cavs. They suck!


----------



## drhunter1 (May 20, 2015)

Instead of saying the cavs are going to win because of LeBron or whatever, why don't they just be honest and say the cabs are going to win because the refs/NBA want LeBron back in the finals. 

Why lie?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 20, 2015)

Even on the radio it sounds like the fix is in & the NBA has the refs calling the game in favor of helping the Cavs & LeBron win the game & series to advance to the overall NBA Finals in the next round, unfortunately. 

Still impressive how the Hawks battled back after being 18-pts. down.


----------



## GAGE (May 20, 2015)

Smith was on fire, and the Hawks had just too little too late. Hope Carrol is going to be okay, and come on Friday.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 20, 2015)

GAGE said:


> Smith was on fire, and the Hawks had just too little too late. Hope Carrol is going to be okay, and come on Friday.



Hate to have DeMarre get hurt & hope it's not too serious so he can play the remaining games.

Yep, J.R. Smith was great with strong support off the bench rivaling LeBron's good game.  

Time to make adjustments to get ready to play Friday.  

Nice thing about the Hawks is their never give up spirit & can come back anytime which will always stay in their opponents minds to keep them worrying.  Never know if Atlanta will win the game or not all the way to the end of the game.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 20, 2015)

Can't expect that from JR smith every game, were fine. Unless the refs keep this mess up


----------



## doenightmare (May 20, 2015)

Game 2 is critical - lose that and I think it's Cavs in 5. Win it and steal one on the road and it's Hawks in 7. A low odds scenario with the loss of Carrol. Just my take.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 21, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Game 2 is critical - lose that and I think it's Cavs in 5. Win it and steal one on the road and it's Hawks in 7. A low odds scenario with the loss of Carrol. Just my take.



This series was over before it started. If this game didn't prove that then I don't know what to tell ya.

Can't you just smell the match up. The reigning league MVP Stefan Curry vs King James. Its preordained.

How else can you explain that obvious missed back court violation.  The fix is in.


----------



## fish hawk (May 21, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> They will choke.



Will it be like when Bama choked against Ohio st?


----------



## riprap (May 21, 2015)

The lack of experience late in games shows up again.  Turnovers and how in the world does LeBron get an uncontested jam to seal the win? Korver just moved out of the way.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 21, 2015)

The refs were a joke, millsap can't  guard Lebron. Adjustments must be made. I also believe the refs will do everything they can to help Cleveland as the NBA definitely wants a  CLE GS finals


----------



## elfiii (May 21, 2015)

Key to the loss - Hawks 3rd Qtr FG % - 24%. They weren't much better in the 4th.

It doesn't help the zebras are in the tank for the Cavs.

The Hawks looked awful in the 2nd half. Poor shooting, lack of O rebounds and what, 12 turnovers? What's up w/that?


----------



## riprap (May 21, 2015)

The refs are a joke.  Looks like Jordan and the bulls out there with all the calls/ no calls on the Cavs.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 21, 2015)

The Hawks were tight last night, as well as being out coached and out played. The refs are in the game for the king.
But, I will not count out the Hawks just yet. Big boy James will run out of steam in the 2nd game, and the Hawks will get a lot more physical. There is no way the Cavs can keep up the 3 point shooting at last nights level. Plus, the refs can only swing the game so far the Cavs way.


----------



## elfiii (May 21, 2015)

Jake Allen said:


> The Hawks were tight last night, as well as being out coached and out played. The refs are in the game for the king.
> But, I will not count out the Hawks just yet. Big boy James will run out of steam in the 2nd game, and the Hawks will get a lot more physical. There is no way the Cavs can keep up the 3 point shooting at last nights level. Plus, the refs can only swing the game so far the Cavs way.



Hope you're right. The Hawks need to play their game - fast break, up tempo and aggressive D. They also need to improve their FG %. Too many bad shots taken last night that didn't fall. You could feel the Hawks desperation in the last 6 minutes of the game.


----------



## injun joe (May 21, 2015)

Hawks have gotten away from their passing offense. Too much dribbling and holding the ball. I hate it for Demarre, afraid he's done for the year. On the flip side, I thought Milsap played well on D against Bron. He's not nearly as quick, but he flustered him. There's not many nights that LBJ doesn't get a monster dunk. I don't think Milsap can continue that for a whole game without fouling out.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 21, 2015)

Looks like it's not as bad as it looked as we hear some encouraging news. 



http://espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/201...ll-hyperextended-knee-game-2-status-uncertain

*No structural damage to DeMarre Carroll's knee; Game 2 uncertain*

"ATLANTA -- Atlanta Hawks forward DeMarre Carroll has been diagnosed with a mild hyperextension of the left knee, a source close to the situation said Thursday." 

"As Carroll was being helped off the floor, James patted Carroll on the back and offered some words of encouragement."

"The NBA is a brotherhood," James said from the podium following the game on Wednesday night. "You never want to see anybody get hurt."


OR


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...structural-damage-to-left-knee-161407308.html

*DeMarre Carroll questionable for Game 2, MRI shows no structural damage to left knee*

53 minutes ago

"The non-contact knee injury that starting small forward DeMarre Carroll suffered during the fourth quarter isn't as bad as many feared:" 

"The man himself sure seemed grateful when he took to Instagram on Thursday morning:" 

"THANK YOU GOD!!!" Carroll wrote in the caption of his Instagram post, adding the hashtag "#BLESSED" for good measure.


AND


https://instagram.com/p/28xgspGVMU/

demarrecarroll1

1 hour ago

THANK YOU GOD!!! #BLESSED #JunkyardDog #ATLHAWKS


OR


http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2015/05/demarre_carrolls_instagram_mes.html

*DeMarre Carroll's Instagram message conveys MRI results after knee injury in NBA playoffs*

 May 21, 2015 at 11:25 AM

"best-of-seven series resumes at 7:30 p.m. CDT Friday in Atlanta"


----------



## elfiii (May 21, 2015)

injun joe said:


> Hawks have gotten away from their passing offense. Too much dribbling and holding the ball. I hate it for Demarre, afraid he's done for the year. On the flip side, I thought Milsap played well on D against Bron. He's not nearly as quick, but he flustered him. There's not many nights that LBJ doesn't get a monster dunk. I don't think Milsap can continue that for a whole game without fouling out.



If James wants to take it to the hoop he's going to get there 9 times out of 10 regardless of who is guarding him. The name of the game is never let him get the inside move and that's almost impossible to do, especially when the zebras are on his side. For anybody else it's the offensive foul of charging. For James it's just "makin' a hole".


----------



## GAGE (May 21, 2015)

That is great news regarding Demarre

After listening to the talking heads, the Hawks are all but done   Maybe they should just forfeit the rest of the series to make sure Coach Lebron and the rest of his team can get some rest before the championship starts.

 Let's go Hawks, we have this!


----------



## doenightmare (May 21, 2015)

The Hawks hung in there with JR Smith having a career night with 3's. Don't think he will duplicate last night and we shot like 4 of 23 from 3 point land. Don't think we will be that bad again so we got a chance - gotta win game 2!


----------



## elfiii (May 21, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> The Hawks hung in there with JR Smith having a career night with 3's. Don't think he will duplicate last night and we shot like 4 of 23 from 3 point land. Don't think we will be that bad again so we got a chance - gotta win game 2!



This may be like the Wizards series, back and forth wins and hopefully we pull it out at the 0:00 buzzer.


----------



## riprap (May 21, 2015)

elfiii said:


> If James wants to take it to the hoop he's going to get there 9 times out of 10 regardless of who is guarding him. The name of the game is never let him get the inside move and that's almost impossible to do, especially when the zebras are on his side. For anybody else it's the offensive foul of charging. For James it's just "makin' a hole".



I can't stand it when a guy overpowers another player by backing him down and then putting up a little jump hook or layup. Shaq made a career of it. No defending it. You stand there and get knocked over and it's a foul or flopping. That's not basketball.


----------



## lbzdually (May 21, 2015)

riprap said:


> I can't stand it when a guy overpowers another player by backing him down and then putting up a little jump hook or layup. Shaq made a career of it. No defending it. You stand there and get knocked over and it's a foul or flopping. That's not basketball.



I call that goon ball.  To me, basketball is supposed to be a game about skill and finesse not power.  I watch football to see people using strength and physical dominance.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 21, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Will it be like when Bama choked against Ohio st?



probably more similar to the dogs rollin over for tech this past year.


----------



## fish hawk (May 22, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> probably more similar to the dogs rollin over for tech this past year.



If they do choke I think it will be more like when Bama got one more second.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 22, 2015)

The Hawks should of won that game. If JR smith hadn't of had a carear game, we would have easily.  The Hawks match up good against the Cavs


----------



## drhunter1 (May 22, 2015)

The Hawks are not going to be allowed to beat Lebron James.


----------



## elfiii (May 22, 2015)

riprap said:


> I can't stand it when a guy overpowers another player by backing him down and then putting up a little jump hook or layup. Shaq made a career of it. No defending it. You stand there and get knocked over and it's a foul or flopping. That's not basketball.





lbzdually said:


> I call that goon ball.  To me, basketball is supposed to be a game about skill and finesse not power.  I watch football to see people using strength and physical dominance.



Yep. When I was a nipper if the defensive player was standing still and the offensive player with the ball did that it was charging and a personal foul. Now it's NASCAR rules and that's just "swappin' paint". They say it makes the game more interesting.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 22, 2015)

Heard on local tv sports news that unfortunately DeMarre Carroll will not be ready for tonight's game so Kent Bazemore will be starting in his place.


----------



## Big Foot (May 22, 2015)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Heard on local tv sports news that unfortunately DeMarre Carroll will not be ready for tonight's game so Kent Bazemore will be starting in his place.



Ughhhhh, check that - he's suited up and going to give it a try.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 22, 2015)

Big Foot said:


> Ughhhhh, check that - he's suited up and going to give it a try.



Thanks.  I was listening to the radio & heard the crowds get loud when they said his name so that explains it.  Glad the sports reporters were wrong. 

Slow start for the Hawks (2 for 10) after Korver scoring 1st with a 3-ptr.



http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...injuries-lebron-james-kent-bazemore/27785107/

*DeMarre Carroll starts for Game 2, Kyrie Irving out*

8:11 p.m. EDT May 22, 2015


----------



## drhunter1 (May 22, 2015)

Flagrant foul huh?


----------



## drhunter1 (May 22, 2015)




----------



## doenightmare (May 22, 2015)

I dunno bout this one  - maybe good we are down a few at half? Need a strong 3rd qtr.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 22, 2015)

At least we had a better 2nd qtr. tying the Cavs but losing the 1st qtr.  Much more comfortable if the Hawks can make at least 25-pts. or more per quarter.

EDIT: Sure is generous of Atlanta to give up the Cavs 3-ptrs. shooting 62.5%.


----------



## riprap (May 22, 2015)

Not having "that guy" is hurting. All teams that make it to the finals have a superstar. Cavs don't have to double team anybody. As long a Korver is covered they can take a chance with everybody else. Teague is not consistant. Driving to the hole and missing layups. Live and die by the three.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 22, 2015)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 22, 2015)

Atlanta Hawks & Braves are both having a terrible night, unfortunately.

Even the Braves can't score tonight giving up only 11-runs & 11-hits tonight to the Brewers in the shutout so far, which is the opposite of last night's baseball game.  

EDIT: End of 3rd qtr., Cavs have 50% more rebounds than the Hawks. 

EDIT2:  The way the Hawks are dropping to injuries, they may not have enough players to finish the short series.


----------



## hunt247ga (May 22, 2015)

Hawks dont have anyone who can guard king james. Keep it up cavs!


----------



## GAGE (May 22, 2015)

This is dismal.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 22, 2015)

Looking like the Cavs will take the series in 4, unless something extraordinary happens for the Hawks in the next 2 games.

LeBron only needs 1 more rebound to get his Triple Double for the night, which he did not get. 

EDIT: At least the Hawks outscored the Cavs in the 4th qtr., a low scoring effort for both teams in the 4th.  Just trying to find something good in the game for Atlanta, but it's tough to find, unfortunately.  Hope Korver's ankle injury is not too serious so he can play in next game.


----------



## doenightmare (May 22, 2015)

Gonna hear about this one from the home office in Solon OH. Dismal was a good description.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

I can hear her singing all the way up here in Kentucky.


----------



## doenightmare (May 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I can hear her singing all the way up here in Kentucky.



Yup - she's making my dog howl down here.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 22, 2015)

Ain't looking good. Cavs may sweep


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 23, 2015)

*Kyle Korver's out for the rest of the postseason*

Sorry to hear the bad news.  



http://ftw.usatoday.com/2015/05/kyle-korver-out

*Kyle Korver's out for the rest of the postseason with a high ankle sprain*

3 hours ago



http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/playo...miss-remainder-postseason-severe-ankle-sprain

*Kyle Korver to miss rest of postseason*

2h


----------



## Big Foot (May 23, 2015)

These Hawks won't lay down, look for em to get the next 2 and make it a series....


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Hawks done. Losing Korver was the last nail.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 24, 2015)

Patriot44 said:


> It's a trap!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2015)

GAGE said:


> This is dismal.



Understatement.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 24, 2015)

Tonight it begins


----------



## riprap (May 24, 2015)

Hawks have got to start hitting shots, plain and simple. Got to start taking and hitting wide open shots instead of passing it to somebody to take a bad shot with the shot clock running out.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 24, 2015)

Hope the Hawks have something in the tank to extend the series beyond 4-games to avoid getting swept. 

Atlanta has continued all season to offer unexpected surprises to winning with their never quit spirit & great comebacks from way behind.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 24, 2015)

Terrific start


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 24, 2015)

Nice game so far for Hawks & hope they keep building on it.  

Surprising LeBron missing his 1st 10-shots & not scoring until after 1.5-quarters.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 24, 2015)

Refs throw out Horford, what a joke it's sad


----------



## drhunter1 (May 24, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> Refs throw out Horford, what a joke it's sad



Does anyone doubt me know? If that had been Lebron it wouldn't have even been a foul. This is bull manure!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 24, 2015)

Good game up to halftime for the Hawks.  

I did not see Horford's flagrant found that the refs threw him out of the game for since I only have access to the radio game broadcast & live web scoreboards, but losing Al can have severe negative impacts to Atlanta's game.  Not sure if it was a deserved call, but the refs every game so far appear to continue to favor the Cavs with unequal calls against the Hawks. 

Let's hope the other Hawks' players step up their game in the 2nd half to make it a close game for a chance to win.  We never know what Atlanta will deliver until the game is over.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 24, 2015)

The NBA wanted a CLE vs GS finals and that's what there going to get. Refs will make it happen


----------



## drhunter1 (May 24, 2015)

Hawks are toast. Enough with the rose colored glasses.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 24, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> The NBA wanted a CLE vs GS finals and that's what there going to get. Refs will make it happen



This^^^^^^^


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 24, 2015)

Not much anyone can do if the refs make their calls to go mostly the Cavs way so they can play Golden State in the NBA Finals.  

Looks like LeBron got his Triple Double for the night.  

Nice having the Hawks hang in there tough & close so far.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 24, 2015)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Not much anyone can do if the refs make their calls to go mostly the Cavs way so they can play Golden State in the NBA Finals.
> 
> Looks like LeBron got his Triple Double for the night.
> 
> Nice having the Hawks hang in there tough & close so far.



No. I guess the only thing we can do is stay positive,


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 24, 2015)

Smh


----------



## westcobbdog (May 24, 2015)

Dellavadova is a little punk, hurt Korver and tried to mix it up with Horfords knees. Hope Hawks realize they need some muscle and inside presence moving forward cause they are toast.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 24, 2015)

Wow, 2-pt. game with a little over 5-min. left & looks like it's going down to the wire for either team to win; and tied up now.  

They sure do keep saying Dellavedova's name lots on the radio broadcast.  I'm still wondering if JR Smith's elbow to Bazemore's face was a flagrant foul or not if he should have been ejected earlier.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 24, 2015)

Let's eat


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 24, 2015)

Hawks lead & were 1st to 100-pts. show us good signs. 

6 Atlanta players in double figures scoring, too.


----------



## Water Swat (May 24, 2015)

No matter what happens tonight. Gutsy game by an injury and ejection riddled Hawks team! They're getting after them and playing physical here in the 4th and frustrating Cleveland. I like it. Win or lose, they didn't lay down tonight despite the refs bull crap.


----------



## doenightmare (May 24, 2015)

Nail biting time - GO HAWKS!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 24, 2015)

Yikes!  Driving me crazy tied at 104 with 17-seconds left. 



Going into OT!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 24, 2015)

Let's eat in OT


----------



## doenightmare (May 24, 2015)

OT  - great.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 24, 2015)

Nice game & good battling trying to win for Atlanta with that never quit & never give up spirit to fight to the very end, but tough to swallow 3 straight losses.  

Let's go get after 'em on Tuesday Hawks & try to bring the series back to Atlanta if they can win Game 4 & hopefully avoid the dreaded sweep.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 24, 2015)

Lebron over dramatizes everything ... And shooting 37 shots and 37 points is NOTHING SPECIAL


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 24, 2015)

Nice


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 24, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> Lebron over dramatizes everything ... And shooting 37 shots and 37 points is NOTHING SPECIAL



But LeBron dominated & killed the Hawks tonight despite his slow start with a very special Triple Double of 37-pts., 18-rebounds, & 13-assists, unfortunately, but of course he was a ball hog shooting 37-times of the Cavs 97-total-shots or he shot 38% of all Cleveland's shots tonight.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 24, 2015)

I respect those numbers, I just don't lien him acting injured every minuet and whining about everything


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 24, 2015)

Al Horford's TV interview on WSB wishes he would've kept his composure so he could've avoided being ejected from the game, but was very concerned about opponents going after his legs which he told the refs.  Glad he realized that was a dumb move to get too upset if he could've controlled his temper better, although sounds like it built up over time throughout the series, too, so would've been very tough for anyone to keep better composure.

Sure could've used Horford in the 2nd Half & in OverTime.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 25, 2015)

You cannot win a championship in any league without a superstar, by design.  I want the Hawks to win as much as anyone else, but if you did not see this coming then you are blind.


----------



## riprap (May 25, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> Lebron over dramatizes everything ... And shooting 37 shots and 37 points is NOTHING SPECIAL



I love the way he comes up limping only when he misses.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 25, 2015)

Despite being down 0-3 like Atlanta is in their series, tonight Houston beat Golden State by 13 while getting off to a great scoring 1st qtr. of 45-pts.  Sure would be nice if the Hawks could get inspired & do the same Tuesday night against Cleveland.


----------



## WGSNewnan (May 26, 2015)

this is what happens when you have no inside presence. when you have a power forward playing center it usually goes bad. cant rebound, cant block out, cant block shots, and on and on and on.

how many times do we have to watch the other team spread the floor and go isolation against one of our smaller hawks players with no weakside help.

and BTW - do the hawks know how to dunk a ball? Im so sick of seeing them blow those easy layups when they should be throwing them down.

Mike Scott and Pero Antic need to go. Scott makes plays occasionally but makes too many mistakes. Pero needs to go back to europe.

Rant Over!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2015)

Tonight will end a great season for the Hawks. Just wait till next year!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Tonight will end a great season for the Hawks. Just wait till next year!


35 yrs trumps never.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 35 yrs trumps never.



Yep. Same ol same ol for Atlanter teams.


----------



## elfiii (May 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Tonight will end a great season for the Hawks. Just wait till next year!



I'm afraid you are right. Cav's got it goin' on in the house and the Hawks have lost their mojo.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 26, 2015)

Tonight we start history. It's our year


----------



## hunt247ga (May 26, 2015)

Not having sefelosha is really hurting the hawks defense, even though im a cavs fan I would really like both teams to be healthy and complete with sefelosha, korver, love and irving.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 26, 2015)

Time to get this dub


----------



## GAGE (May 26, 2015)

This is getting out of hand in a hurry.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 26, 2015)

Only down by 17 at halftime.  It could be worse.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 26, 2015)

Hopefully they only learn from this and can make it back next year.  It's been a great season!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (May 26, 2015)

They were fun to watch this year


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 26, 2015)

I'll never forget this team in January, that was can't miss TV


----------



## hunt247ga (May 26, 2015)

Schroder and scott have more fouls than points.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 26, 2015)

Ouch!  Maybe it was better not to postpone the inevitable & get it over with quickly like this.  Underwhelming playoffs, especially against LeBron & his Cavs, but it still was further into the playoffs for the Hawks than they have gone in a long, long time & it still was a historic regular season.  Tough lessons while getting spanked in their last playoff series, but hope they learn from it so they can use it in the future. 

EDIT:  Surprising how the series with Cleveland was the 1st time this season that Atlanta lost 4 in a row like we're hearing in sports news reports.  8-wins & 8-losses while winning enough through the 1st two rounds of the NBA playoffs to reach the Eastern Conference Finals is not too bad either, while better than lots of others that did not make it that far.


----------



## riprap (May 27, 2015)

They out hustled everyone in the regular season. We got a lot of open looks like that and could go on runs. Every team plays hard in the playoffs. The talent took over for the Cavs. Hopefully we will have a superstar to emerge for a run next year.


----------



## GAGE (May 27, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> Hopefully they only learn from this and can make it back next year.  It's been a great season!



Well said! They know what they need to do, and I am hoping for even greater things next season!
 Go Hawks!


----------



## Flash (May 27, 2015)

Millsap and Carroll are FA.  I think Antic might be as well. Antic can be replaced


----------



## westcobbdog (May 28, 2015)

Flash said:


> Millsap and Carroll are FA.  I think Antic might be as well. Antic can be replaced



They better resign Milsap. I think Carroll wants to go from 2-3m to 10m per yr. I would like to keep him, too. 
Wish list includes a real power Center and maybe Trent Thompson from the Cavs. Need inside players and and inside game. If I see another bad 30 footer from the Hawks when down 10 points I am gonna scream.


----------



## injun joe (May 28, 2015)

Live by the three, die by the three.
It's what got them 60 wins. The fact that they couldn't hit them when the bright lights came on does not change strategy.
Great season considering expectations and circumstances.


----------



## elfiii (May 29, 2015)

injun joe said:


> Live by the three, die by the three.
> It's what got them 60 wins. The fact that they couldn't hit them when the bright lights came on does not change strategy.
> Great season considering expectations and circumstances.



The pressure of the bright lights got to them. I got tired of counting how many bricks in a row Korver tossed up.


----------

